# 2.7T upgrades?



## jimj10 (Dec 3, 2010)

I have a 2000 audi a6 2.7T 6 speed with 130K on it and I wanted to do some upgrades to my car to bring it around 350HP by the summer.  Does anyone have any good ideas? thanks :wave:


----------



## lancek1028 (Jul 30, 2010)

Chip and exhaust, K04 turbos, fuel supply, et.al 

Whats your budget? 
Here are a couple of good threads 

http://audiforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=150752 

http://audiforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=55914 


You will also benefit from searching the archives here, audiworld, quattroworld audizine and audiforums. Your question is pretty vague and wide open with unlimited possibilities.


----------



## jimj10 (Dec 3, 2010)

Alright I was thinking around spending $1500 for now, and I'm looking more towards peformance upgrades, but thanks i'll check it out.


----------



## lancek1028 (Jul 30, 2010)

1500.00 wont get you to 350 hp. 
You can get a chip from APR that will bring you to 318hp / 382lb-ft on 93 Octane. 
It gets hard to add ponies beyond that with out spending some serious cash.


----------



## jimj10 (Dec 3, 2010)

alright then how much cash am I gonna need to get to 350HP, and what upgrades are needed?


----------



## zachass o2 (May 6, 2009)

better turbos injectors exhaust and software will get you there.


----------



## lancek1028 (Jul 30, 2010)

With out spending too much time chasing down prices, just off the top of my head and all retail pricing, your probably looking at 3000.00 for the K04's, 2500.00 for Milltek 2.7T Hiflow Cats and Downpipes, 600.00 for the software and then you will want upgraded Injectors. Etc... 

6k and their is still a lot more you will want and need once you open that can of worms. But Oh what a beautiful can of worms it is


----------

